# App Manager support - App Backup/Restore, Task Manager, Freeze/Defrost +More!



## JRummy16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please check out App Manager, as featured on *RootzWiki* and *Droid-Life*
You can find a full app description in the market by clicking *HERE*

How to create a backup:

When you first open App Manager you will be taken to the "Downloaded" tab which will show you all user apps that were downloaded to your internal memory or SD card. To backup a single app, simply locate the app and press the check box to the right of the desired app. A bar at the bottom of the screen will appear with several options. Select "Backup." To backup without user data, select "Backup apk"; to backup with user data, select "Backup apk+data."

To backup all downloaded apps, select the check box at the top right corner while in the Downloaded tab. Press "select all" and you'll notice that all apps will be checked off. Select backup at the bottom to begin the backup process.

Apps may show up in several different colors:
•	RED = System app
•	YELLOW = Private app (cannot be backed up without root access)
•	WHITE = Regular app

How to restore a backup:

First press menu and select Restore to get to the app restore menu. Much like the backup process, you will first select an app by selecting the check box. The option to restore the app will appear in the bottom bar. You will then be given several options:
•	Manually Restore Apps (Non-Root) - restore selected apps one by one without user data. This is the only option for restores in the free version of App Manager.
•	Auto Restore Apps (Root) - automatically restore all selected apps without user data.
•	Auto Restore Apps+Data (Root) - automatically restore all selected apps with user data.

You can restore all backups by selecting the check mark at the top right of the restore menu and choosing "select all."

There are also several icons in the restore menu that will tell you more about your backups.
•	Happy face: app is backed up and currently installed
•	Exclamation mark: app is backed up and currently uninstalled
•	Clock: the backup is older than the one installed
•	Plus sign: the backup is newer than the one installed
•	Blue folder with a star: the backup has user data

Using Batch Mode

Batch mode will allow you to backup/restore many apps at the same time. To navigate to the batch menu, press menu and select Batch from the options given. You will first be taken to the batch backup screen. Here you will find several options for backing up user apps, system apps, etc.

By swiping to the side you are able to batch restore, uninstall, delete backups, move apps, freeze/defrost, manipulate data, and change market links.

Task Manager

The task manager allows you to view apps that are currently running and groups them into several different categories depending on the color of the app name.

Task Manager App Colors:
•	BLUE = Service
•	CYAN = Foreground
•	YELLOW = Background
•	GREEN = Visible
•	RED = System
•	WHITE = Empty

When you select an app, you can choose to launch the app, exclude it from the list, kill the app, manage the app (clear data and cache), view details, or uninstall.

FAQ

*Where are my backups stored?*
By default your apps are stored in the App_Manager folder on your SD card. You can change the default backup location by going to Settings > Backup > Backup Folder.

*Can App Manager restore apps from ROM to ROM?*
Yes, in fact this is one of the main purposes of the app. This will allow you to wipe your phone and restore your apps and data with only a few clicks.

*What does "clean dalvik-cache" do in the Manipulate Data tab while in batch mode?*
Clean dalvik-cache gets rid of unneeded dalvik entries and frees up internal memory.

*What are the differences between the free version and Pro version?*
The free version of App Manager will limit the features available to you and will also show ads. The Pro version removes ads, allows automatic restores, allows freeze/defrost, and allows changes to market links.

*App Manager made market links for apps that I downloaded from the Amazon App Store. What do I do?*
Select any apps that you downloaded from the Amazon App Store and scroll the bottom bar all the way to the right. Select "Break Market Link."

*Can I buy this app through PayPal?*
Currently the only way to purchase this application is from the Android Market. This is done to protect us against warez. Thank you for your interest. The Android Market is currently available in many countries and if yours is not supported maybe something can be worked out.

Download the PRO version of App Manager by clicking *HERE*
or the free version by clicking *HERE*


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

Question - are some of these features going to get rolled into ROM Toolbox Pro? Or are the two apps going to remain separate?


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Purchased!

Looks sick.. Just learning the it's and out right now


----------



## JRummy16 (Jun 6, 2011)

jeffc said:


> Question - are some of these features going to get rolled into ROM Toolbox Pro? Or are the two apps going to remain separate?


We will most likely be putting the free version of App Manager in the free version of ROM Toolbox. Likewise, App Manager Pro will most likely be rolled into ROM Toolbox Pro.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

"JRummy16 said:


> We will most likely be putting the free version of App Manager in the free version of ROM Toolbox. Likewise, App Manager Pro will most likely be rolled into ROM Toolbox Pro.


Thanks!


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

"JRummy16 said:


> We will most likely be putting the free version of App Manager in the free version of ROM Toolbox. Likewise, App Manager Pro will most likely be rolled into ROM Toolbox Pro.


sounds like a great idea to me, looking forward to this

love both apps as they currently are however too btw

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## funkyblue (Aug 23, 2011)

I have purchased  Titanium Backup people have still not responded to my request. My biggest issue is migrating Call Logs/Contacts/SMS/MMS from one ROM to another. Titanium has the "Migrate System Data" option but it does not always work. They also updated today allowing the DB's to be converted. You might want to take a look. Thanks for a cool app!


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

I just purchased for my DX on Miui.
Backed up 163 apps + Data,
cleared data -cache reflashed miui 9.23
re installed App manager pro.
Go to restore all my apps, STUCK @ 0%, Im screwed man.

Any Ideas on getting these apps to restore? I uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, etc..


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

you didn't change the backup location by chance?

do you see anything on the sdcard on the default location for backups?

have you tried restoring apps individually and/or just the app w/o data?

miui 9.23 is dxc's version on the GB kernel, don't know if the rom changed anything that could make the app incompatible but it's a possibility when running bleeding edge versions

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey there, no backup location changes, just a fresh install and full .apk and data backup.

I think this is a miui specific issue more then anything, as backup pro is acting up as well. 
Even with 2 different droid x's freshly sbfed and miui installed.

I tried restoring with and without data, the first time I tried it started spitting out install windows, the second time I got 160+ application not found errors, lol


----------



## chaaaad (Aug 28, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> I just purchased for my DX on Miui.
> Backed up 163 apps + Data,
> cleared data -cache reflashed miui 9.23
> re installed App manager pro.
> ...


When you go to the restore menu does it show all of your apps? Do they have the blue folder icon with a star?


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup they all show up correctly.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

idk, but I like to think crazy thoughts, so keep that in mind...

I wonder if it's possible to force the restore by replacing the apps and data from the backup location into they're respective default locations

copy them off the sdcard to a computer, and them manually recreate their locations etc...

maybe try with just one, again idk

did you try to run a fix permissions type dealy-o

but at the same time I as well suspect it's a miui related issue, esp. as that version is 'unofficial' and unlikely to have been tested as much by many poll, dxc was reluctant to release it, but for way diff. reasons

edit: nvm re dxc reluctance to release, totally unrelated

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bought the app to use on my Droid X and had success restoring all my apps. Two things I have noticed. When backing up the apps the progress bar stops at 99%. When I back out it tells me its still running but I get the notification that it completed the back up. I also get a force close during the back up and while restoring apps. Both times I hot report and backed out and it finished what it started. Never had to force close it. Love the app its super easy to use.


----------



## JRummy16 (Jun 6, 2011)

csk415 said:


> Bought the app to use on my Droid X and had success restoring all my apps. Two things I have noticed. When backing up the apps the progress bar stops at 99%. When I back out it tells me its still running but I get the notification that it completed the back up. I also get a force close during the back up and while restoring apps. Both times I hot report and backed out and it finished what it started. Never had to force close it. Love the app its super easy to use.


Sometimes when the app you are backing up/restoring is very large the Android OS thinks that the app has timed out. If you tell the app to wait, it should backup/restore without issue.


----------



## funkyblue (Aug 23, 2011)

Freezes all the time. I'm using a nexus s with cyanogenmod. Updates soon?


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok I have rom toolbox pro and app manager pro. With the latest update can I delete the stand alone app manager and use the one in romtoolbox?

Also, the stand alone font installer app gives you a preview of the font while showing the whole list of fonts is there some way to make the RTB(rom tool box) app do this?

I think this is absolutely an awesome app with all of this rolled into one.


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Example

Nevermind it now has the samples.

I swear I think there is a ghost in my phone.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Had problem with the app yesterday. I flashed the Vortex rom on my x and started to restore my apps. It would make it to 65% and stop. Some of my apps restored, some didn't. I had to run app manager 3 times to get my apps loaded. Finally it went to 100% on last try but it only had 9 apps to load. Not sure what the problem was. Took awhile but I got them all loaded. Probably just a hick up. I'll try again when I flash another rom and report back.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't get app manager pro to request root permissions. I'm on MIUI on Droid x if that helps.and I have root enabled.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I can't get app manager pro to request root permissions. I'm on MIUI on Droid x if that helps.and I have root enabled.


Go into superuser, and verify it's not listed as deny, and clear it if so.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Go into superuser, and verify it's not listed as deny, and clear it if so.


Jrummy got it, I had to go into the market and install the one from there. I guess the MIUI superuser app doesn't always work right. Thanks though.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

JRummy16 said:


> We will most likely be putting the free version of App Manager in the free version of ROM Toolbox. Likewise, App Manager Pro will most likely be rolled into ROM Toolbox Pro.


this is a great app. I wish I had bought RTB PRO thou just to have all the functionality in one place.

Anyway awesome work dude

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

